# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  الأدب الفرنسي ....موضوع شامل ...

## mohamed73

*  الأدب الفرنسي     
الأدب الفرنسي هو من أثرى آداب الأمم؛ إذ يتضمن أعمالاً رائعة في الشعر  الغنائي، والمسرحية والقصة والرواية وغيرها. وهو أيضا من أكثر الآداب  تأثيرًا، فالحركات الأدبية والفكرية الفرنسية، مثل الكــلاسيكية والواقعية  والرمزية، ألهمت أعمال كثير من كُتاب بريطانيا وباقي أوروبا والولايات  المتحدة.  فهرست  
    * 1 بدايات الأدب الفرنسي
    * 2 عصر النهضة
    * 3 العصر الكلاسيكي
          o 3.1 المسرحية الكلاسيكية
          o 3.2 النثر الكلاسيكي
    * 4 عصر العقل
    * 5 الرومانسية
          o 5.1 ما قبل الرومانسيين
          o 5.2 الشعر الرومانسي
          o 5.3 المسرحية الرومانسية
          o 5.4 القصة الرومانسية
    * 6 الواقعية
    * 7 المدرسة الطبيعية
    * 8 الرمزية
    * 9 القرن العشرون
          o 9.1 الأساتذة الأربعة
          o 9.2 السِّريالية
          o 9.3 الوجودية
          o 9.4 الأدب الفرنسي الحديث
    * 10 الفرنسيون الحاصلون على جائزة نوبل في الأدب
    * 11 الجوائز الأدبية الفرنسية
    * 12 قائمة مختارة من كلاسيكيات الأدب الفرنسي
          o 12.1 الرواية
          o 12.2 الشعر
          o 12.3 المسرح
          o 12.4 غير الروائي
    * 13 النقد الأدبي
    * 14 الشعر
    * 15 طالع أيضاً
    16 وصلات خارجية   
ويعطي معظم الأدباء الفرنسيين أهمية كبرى للشكل واللغة والأسلوب والتراث،  كما يتقيدون أكثر من غيرهم بالقواعد والنماذج. وتعتبر العقلانية عنصرًا  أساسيًا في أعمالهم، فهم يعتبرون أن العقل هو القوة التي تتحكم في السلوك  البشري. ولكن ذلك لا يمنع وجود نزعة تجريبية قوية تستخدم أشكالاً أدبية غير  تقليدية.  بدايات الأدب الفرنسي 
بدأ الأدب الفرنسي في القرن التاسع الميلادي، خلال العصور الوسطى. وكان  الشعر يطغى عليه. وبالتدريج برز نوعان من الشعر: أولهما: الشعر الغنائي  الذي ازدهر بين القرنين الثاني عشر والخامس عشر الميلاديين، والثاني هو:  الشعر القصصي الذي يشتمل على أربعة أنماط مهمة، منها القصائد الملحمية،  التي تسرد حكايات عن الحروب والأعمال البطولية، وأشهرها أغنية رولان في  القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي. ومن الأنماط الأخرى القصة الخيالية  والرومانسية. وهي حكاية طويلة تمتلئ غالبًا بالمغامرات الخيالية. ومن أشهر  ما كُتب فيها قصة الوردة، التي ألفها غيوم دو لوري وجان دو مون في القرن  الثالث عشر الميلادي. والنمطان الآخران هما الحكاية الشعرية القصيرة والقصة  الخرافية. 
كما كتبت بعض القصص الخيالية الرومانسية نثرًا. وكانت المسرحية في أول  ظهورها شعرية دينية، ومن أنواعها: المسرحية الدينية ومسرحية المعجزات  والمسرحية الأخلاقية.   عصر النهضة 
وهو يغطي القرن السادس عشر الميلادي بأكمله تقريبًا في فرنسا. وقد ازدهر  فيه العلم والمعرفة بتأثير من الأدب الإيطالي والنماذج الإغريقية  والرومانية القديمة. ويعرف كُتاب وعلماء هذا العصر باسم الإنسانيين. 
يعتبر فرانسوا رابيليه أهم الكُتَّاب الروائيين في هذا العصر، وأهم أعماله: جارجنتوا وبَنْتَجرول. 
أما في الشعر، فقد برزت مجموعة من سبعة شعراء عُرفوا باسم نجوم الثرَّيا وتزعمهم بيير دو رونسار. 
وكان آخر كُتَّاب عصر النهضة الكبار ميشيل دو مونتانه، الذي ابتدع المقالة الشخصية، وأضافها إلى الأشكال الأدبية المعروفة.   العصر الكلاسيكي 
الشعر الكلاسيكي. كان فرانسوا دو ماليرب أول شاعر كلاسيكي له أهميته، كما  كان أكثر الشعراء نفوذًا في هذا الباب. وفي أوائل القرن السابع عشر  الميلادي كان ماليرب يكتب شعرًا يتصف بالوضوح والمعقولية واليقظة، وأصبحت  هذه الصفات هي المميزات والأسلوب الأساسي للشعر الكلاسيكي. كذلك فقد كان كل  من جان دي لا فونتين وديسبرو نيقولا بوالو من أبرز الشخصيات القيادية  بوصفهم شعراء كلاسيكيين. وكتب لافونتين مجموعة مشهورة من قصص الحيوان  شعرًا، وأطلق عليها اسم الخرافات وذلك في الفترة بين عامي 1668 و1694م.  وكتب بوالو كتابًا بعنوان فن الشعر (1674م). وفي هذا الكتاب الذي أُلِّف في  نقد الشعر وصف المؤلف الأسس الأدبية الخاصة بالاعتدال ونبل الأسلوب وهي  الصفات التي تحلى بها الشعر الكلاسيكي في الفترة التي كتب فيها.   المسرحية الكلاسيكية 
برزت المسرحية الكلاسيكية بوصفها أحسن تعبير للكلاسيكية الفرنسية. وكان  أساتذة المسرحية الكلاسيكية هم بـيير كورني، وجان راسين، وموليير. 
وكان كورنيّ أول كاتب كلاسيكي مشهور للمأساة. ونجد أن مسرحياته تقدم لنا  شخصيات نبيلة قد تورطت في نزاعات مع الواجب، والولاء والحب. وكان كورني  يهتم بنوع خاص بأهمية العزيمة، والسيطرة على النفس، والشرف، والحرية. ومن  بين مؤلفاته المأساوية التي كتبها السّيد (1636 أو 1637م)؛ هوراس (1640م)؛  بولي يوكْتْ (1642م). 
أما راسين فقد كان أشهر كتّاب المأساة الكلاسيكية. وتظهر مسرحياته شخصيات  في قبضة عواطف لا يستطيعون السيطرة عليها. وتغلب على أعماله مسحة التشاؤم  الدينية التي تصبغ مؤلفاته. واستطاع راسين أن يطوّع الموضوعات الإغريقية  والرومانية العتيقة في بعض أعماله الممتازة مثل أندروماك (1667م)؛ رفيدْر  (1677م). 
وعُرف موليير بأنه أشهر كتاب الملهاة في المسرحية الفرنسية. وكانت أشهر  مسرحياته تتسم بالسخرية، وتظهر شخصيات قوية في نزاع مع التقاليد  الاجتماعية. وألّف موليير أشهر مسرحياته الهزلية نحو عام 1665م. وكان من  بين تلك المسرحيات الهزلية طرطوف؛ دون جوان؛ مبغض الشر.  
النثر الكلاسيكي 
هناك فيلسوفان كتبا أعمالاً تعتبر من عيون المؤلفات الفرنسية في النثر  الكلاسيكي. فقد كتب رينيه ديكارت حديث عن الطريقة (1637م)، وكان هذا الكتاب  نموذجًا للتفكير العقلي له تأثيره الكبير. وكتب بليس باسكال أعمالاً نثرية  تكشف عن عقيدته النصرانية العميقة. وأوسع أعمال باسكال الدينية انتشارًا  هي مجموعة الأفكار المعروفة بعنوان: بنزيس. وقد نُشرت هذه المجموعة لأول  مرة عام 1670م، إلا أن المجموعة الكاملة لم تنشر بأكملها إلا عام 1844م. 
ظهرت جماعة من الكتاب تُدْعى بالأخلاقيين، وكانت هذه الجماعة تصف الأخلاق  الإنسانية والسلوك في رسائل وأقوال سميت بالمبادئ الأساسية وغير ذلك من صيغ  النثر الأخرى، ويعتبر الكتاب الساخر: شخصيات ثيوفراتسْ (1688م) الذي ألفه  جان لا برويير نموذجًا للأدب الأخلاقي، فهو يضم مبادئ الناس الأساسية  بالصور الأدبية والأنواع الاجتماعية في ذلك العهد. 
وكتبت مدام لا فاييت واحدة من أولى الروايات المهمة في الأدب الفرنسي،  وكانت بعنوان أميرة كليفز (1678م). وقد لقيت هذه الرواية ثناءً على ما  احتوت من تحليل نفسي ومعالجة تتّسم بالمهارة. 
كان جاك بوسيه مؤرخًا وراهبًا من رهبان الروم الكاثوليك، وقد عُرف بصلواته  التي كان يعقدها والتي برع في تقديمها بطريقة تحرك المشاعر. وكان فرانسوا  دو فينيلون من كبار الأساقفة الكاثوليك. وكانت شهرته الأدبية تعتمد أساسًا  على روايته العاطفية تيلماشو (1699م)، وكانت قصة عاطفية مليئة بأفكار  المؤلف عن التعليم والأخلاق والسياسة والدين.   عصر العقل 
يطلق في فرنسا على القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي، عصر العقل أو عصر التنوير.  ففي خلال هذا القرن صب الفلاسفة كبير اهتمامهم على العقل على أنه أحسن  الطرق لمعرفة الحقيقة وكان معظم الأدب فلسفيًا يخرجه مفكرون كبار من أمثال  فولتير، ودينيس ديدرو، وجان جاك روسو. انظر: عصر العقل. 
وكان فولتير أشهر رجال الأدب في عصره. وكان يستخدم مهاراته الأدبية لمحاربة  الاستبداد والتعصب الأعمى، والترويج للعقلانية. وكانت أكثر أعماله شهرة هي  روايته الساخرة بعنوان كانديد (1759م). كذلك فقد كتب فولتير بعض المـآسي  التي كانت إلى حد ما واقعة تحت تأثير مسرحيات وليم شكسبير. وبالإضافة إلى  هذا فإن فولتير قد ساعد في تطوير مبادئ الكتابة التاريخية الحديثة من خلال  أعماله الكثيرة التي تناول فيها تاريخ أوروبا والعالم. 
ويعرف دينيس ديدرو إلى حدٍ كبير لكونه محررًا للموسوعة (1751 - 1772م)، وهي  من الإنجازات العلمية لعصر العقل. وكانت الموسوعة هذه مجموعة من المقالات  العلمية المتعمقة أسهم بها كُتَّاب في مختلف التخصصات، ومنهم فولتير،  مونتسكيو، جان جاك روسو. وكان هذا العمل يهدف إلى أن توضح بطريقة عقلية آخر  الاكتشافات العلمية. كذلك فإن المحرر هاجم السلطات الدينية، وعدم المساواة  الاقتصادية وسوء استغلال العدالة. 
واقترح جان جاك روسو تغييرات في المجتمع الفرنسي في روايته إلوازا الجديدة  (1761م)، وفي التعليم في روايته إميل (1762م). وساعدت سيرة حياة روسو  بعنوان: اعترافات التي نشرت عامي 1782 و 1789م بعد مماته على بيان دور  الأدب الحديث في مجال النقد الذاتي. وكانت حساسية روسو نحو الطبيعة قد  أعادت إدخال مشاعر من التفكير العميق والشعر في الأدب الفرنسي. وتظهر هذه  الحساسية بوضوح أكبر في أحلام اليقظة للمتجول الوحيد (1782م). 
وهناك عدد آخر من الكتاب أسهموا في عصر العقل، فقد كتب مونتسكيو نقدًا  اجتماعيًا ساخرًا في رسائله الفارسية (1721م). وألف ألين رينيه ليساج رواية  ساخرة مشهورة بعنوان جيلْ بْلاسْ (1715 - 1735م). وألف الأب بريفو رواية  عاطفية محببة إلى النفوس بعنوان مانون لسكوت (1731م). وكتب بيير ماريفو  روايات عن الطبقة الوسطى، كما كتب بعض الهزليات اللطيفة عن مشكلات الحب كما  تراها النساء. وكتب بيير بو مارشيه بعض الهزليات الساخرة مثل: حلاق  أشبيلية (1775م)؛ زواج فيجارُو (1784م). وكلتا الروايتين تعالج طبيعة  الامتيازات الأرستقراطية غير المعقولة وأسهمتا في الأفكار التي أدَّت إلى  تكوين وعي اجتماعي بضرورة الإصلاح، ثم في اندلاع الثورة الفرنسية (1789 -  1799م).   الرومانسية 
الرومانسية حركة نبتت جذورها في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي، ثم  ازدهرت خلال أوائل القرن التاسع عشر ومنتصفه. وكانت الرومانسية إلى حد ما  رد فعل ضد الكلاسيكية وعصر العقل. وكان الكتاب الرومانسيون يرفضون ما  اعتبروا أنه العقلانية المفرطة والشكل الأدبي الذي فقد الحياة ـ ذلك الأدب  الذي انتشر في الفترات السابقة. وكان الرومانسيون يؤكِّدون إبراز العواطف  والخيال ليتغلبوا على العقل، كما أنهم ابتكروا صيغًا من حرية التعبير  الأدبي أكثر حرية من غيرها. وكان الكتاب الرومانسيون منطوين على أنفسهم إلى  حد بعيد إذ كانت شخصية الكاتب في أغلب الأحيان أهم عنصر في أي عمل أدبي.  انظر: الرومانسية.   ما قبل الرومانسيين 
كانت الرومانسية الفرنسية قد وقعت تحت تأثير حركة رومانسية سبقتها في  إنجلترا وألمانيا وأسبانيا. وكان هناك عدد من الكتاب الفرنسيين الذين أُطلق  عليهم الرومانسيون المتقدمون وقد ساعد هؤلاء في صياغة الحركة خلال أواخر  القرن الثامن عشر وأوائل القرن التاسع عشر الميلاديين. 
ويعتبر جان جاك روسو من كتاب عصر العقل. غير أنه أيضًا من السابقين المهمين  لعصر الحركة الرومانسية لأنه كان يفضل العاطفة على العقل، والعفوية على  ضبط النفس. كذلك أثر روسو في الرومانسيين بأسلوبه النثري الغنائي، وإدخاله  الحب الجياش في الرواية الفرنسية، وإحساسه بجمال الطبيعة. 
وكان لفرانسوا رينيه دو شاتوبريان تأثير قوي من خلال قصصه، وكانت مشاعر  الملل والوحدة والحزن التي تسيطر على كتاباته قد أصبحت عناصر ضرورية للأدب  الرومانسي. 
وابتكر شاتوبريان شخصية أساسية في الكتابة الرومانسية تلك هي شخصية البطل  العاطفي الذي لا يجد من الناس من يفهمه والذي لا يجد له أنيسًا في وحدته.  وكانت لشاتوبريان مشاعر دينية قوية، وقد ساعدت أعماله على إحياء الاهتمام  بالعصور الوسطى النصرانية، وهي فترة كان يسخر منها الكتاب الكلاسيكيون  وكتاب عصر العقل. 
وقد خلفت مدام دي ستايل أثرها الكبير على نظرية النقد الرومانسي الفرنسي  حين أصدرت كتابها عن الأدب وذلك عام 1800م. وقد أدخلت الرومانسية الألمانية  إلى فرنسا عندما كتبت كتابها عن ألمانيا (1810م). أما الشاعر أندريه  شينيير فإنه أدخل عددًا من العناصر الفنية في شعره، ثم أخذها عنه الشعراء  الرومانسيون وطبقوها في أعمالهم.   الشعر الرومانسي 
بدأ هذا الشعر عام 1820م وذلك عندما نشر ألفونس دو لامارتين كتابه تأملات شعرية. وكانت قصائده الحزينة تعالج الطبيعة والحب والوحدة. 
وكان فيكتور هوجو أكبر الشخصيات في الرومانسية الفرنسية، وكان متفوقًا في  أعماله الشعرية والمسرحية والروائية مثل: تحايا وقصائد متنوعة (1822م)  وأوراق الخريف (1831م). 
وعُرف ألفرد دو فيني بديوانه قصائد عتيقة وحديثة (1826م). وتتسم هذه  القصائد بأنها فلسفية، وفي كثير من الأحيان درامية مثيرة وهي تتحدث عن  أهمية الشقاء الإنساني وعزلة الفرد الراقي. 
وامتاز ألفرد دو موسيه بموهبته الشعرية الفذة. وتتحدث قصائده الحزينة  المكتئبة عن الحب والمعاناة والوحدة. وفي قصائده بعنوان الأمسيات (1835 -  1837م)، وصف موسيه القسوة التي عاناها بفقد حبيبته.   المسرحية الرومانسية 
تناولت المسرحية الرومانسية موضوعات تاريخية ومواقف مثيرة جدًا، وفي أغلب  الأحيان تخلط الهزل بالمأساة. وتبرز هذه المسرحيات بشكل واضح الألوان  والمشاهد، وذلك بخلاف ما تقوم به المسرحيات الكلاسيكية ومسرحيات عصر العقل؛  حيث تشتد هناك قبضة التحكم عليها. وكتب فيكتور هوجو أول مسرحية رومانسية  لها مكانتها وهي المسرحية التاريخية هرناني (1830م). وأسهم كل من فيني  وموسيه في كتابة المسرحية الرومانسية. وكانت مسرحية فيني شاترتون (1835م)  تبرز شخصية محبوبة في الأدب الرومانسي وهي شخصية الفنان الذي تجاهله الناس.  وكتب موسيه بعض الهزليات المتعمقة والتي عُرفت بكلماتها اللماحة.   القصة الرومانسية 
كتب كثير من المؤلفين الرومانسيين روايات تاريخية على غرار ما فعله الكاتب  الأسكتلندي السير وولتر سكوت. وكتب ألكسندر دوماس (الأب) الرواية التاريخية  المشهورة الفرسان الثلاثة (1844م) التي وقعت حوادثها خلال فترة حكم الملك  لويس الثالث عشر وذلك في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي. وأظهرت رواية فيكتور  هوجو أحدب نوتردام (1831م) الذوق الرومانسي المتعطش للقرون الوسطى. 
واندفع بعض الكُتَّاب الرومانسيين نحو أسلوب آخر في القصص يميل إلى  الواقعية. وينضوي في قائمة هؤلاء المؤلفين كل من أونوريه دو بلزاك، وجورج  ساند، وستندال الذين احتفظوا بكثير من الخصائص الرومانسية في أعمالهم.  ولكنهم عدلوا عن رومانسيتهم ونظروا للحياة بواقعية أكثر. 
بدأ بلزاك الكتابة عام 1829م، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ كتب ما يقرب من مائة رواية  وقصة جُمِعَت فيما بعد تحت عنوان الكوميديا الإنسانية (1842 - 1848م). وفي  هذه السلسلة حاول المؤلف أن يصف المجتمع الفرنسي المعاصر بأكمله. وصور  بلزاك أنواعًا شتى من الناس، كما صور أهدافهم وتفاعلاتهم. كما غاص ليكتشف  تأثير المؤسسات الاجتماعية وقيمها وخاصة اتجاهات المجتمع نحو المال. 
وكانت الكاتبة الفرنسية أمانتين أروري، واسمها المستعار جورج ساند، قد بدأت  حياتها الأدبية بكتابة روايات عن الحب والعواطف الجياشة مثل إنديانا  (1832)؛ ليليا (1833م)، ثم التفتت فيما بعد إلى الموضوعات الريفية، خاصة في  روايتها التي كانت تعالج حياة الريف وهي البركة المعمورة (1846م). انظر:  ساند، جورج. 
وكان ستندال عقلانيًا، ولكنه كان يحب الشخصيات العاطفية القوية، والمواقف  الدرامية المثيرة. ولما كان ستندال متعمقًا في علم النفس فإنه استعمل  أسلوبًا واضحًا ساخرًا ليصور النضال بين العاطفة والطموح المدروس المدبَّر.  وكانت أفضل أعماله الأحمر والأزرق (1830م ؛ تشارتر هاوس بارما (1839م).   تابع*

----------


## mohamed73

*  الواقعية  الواقعية فكرة أدبية انبثقت إلى حدٍّ ما رد فعل ضد  الرومانسية. وكان الواقعيون يعتقدون بأن الفن يجب أن يصور الحياة بطريقة  صحيحة ومضبوطة وأمينة وموضوعية. وعندما حلّ منتصف القرن التاسع عشر كانت  الواقعية قد سيطرت على الأدب الفرنسي. انظر: الواقعية. 
كان جوستاف فلوبير الممثل الرئيسي للواقعية الفرنسية. وتبعه بلزاك في حبه  للتفاصيل وملاحظته الدقيقة للحقائق. ففي روايته مدام بوفاري (1857م)، اختار  فلوبير عن قصد موضوعًا عاديًا ـ طبيبًا ثقيل الظل يعمل في الريف ومعه  زوجته الساذجة ـ لتصوير الحياة الريفية الفرنسية. 
وعرف جاي دي موباسان بقصصه القصيرة الواقعية. وقد كان موباسان خبيرًا في  مراقبة السلوك الإنساني. ونجد أن كثيرًا من قصصه تصور الحياة الريفية في  نورمنديا أو الوجود الممل لصغار رجال الخدمة المدنية في باريس. 
كان هناك نوعان رئيسيان للمسرحية الواقعية في فرنسا. وكانت إحداهما هي  المسرحية الجيدة الصنعة التي كانت تؤكد الحبكة القصصية أو العقدة والترقب.  وفي هذا المجال فإن هزليات يوجين سكرايب هي خير مثال لذلك. أما النوع الآخر  فهو مسرحية المشكلة أو الرسالة. وكان معظمها يعالج المشكلات الاجتماعية  مثل الطلاق والظلم القانوني. وكان أعظم كتَّاب مسرحيات المشْكلات هم إميل  أوجيه، ويوجيني بريو، وألكسندر دوماس (الابن). 
أدى النقد الأدبي دورًا بارزًا في الأدب الواقعي، وكان له تأثير كبير فيما  بعد على النقد الأدبي، وكان في مقدمة كتَّاب الأدب الواقعي شارل سانت بوف.  وكان يعتقد بأن العمل الأدبي يجب أن يدرس من خلال حياة المؤلف وشخصيته.  كذلك فإنه كان يضع شيئًا من الأهمية على البيئة الاجتماعية والخلفية  التاريخية التي حدث فيها ذلك العمل الأدبي.   المدرسة الطبيعية 
ظهرت في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي حركة عرفت باسم المدرسة الطبيعية،  وكانت هذه الحركة نوعًا متطرفًا من الواقعية. ويرى الكُتَّاب الطبيعيون أن  العمل الطبيعي الأصيل متشائم وكثيرًا ما ينتقد الظلم الاجتماعي. وكانت  الحركة تتبع فلسفة عُرفت باسم التحديد. انظر: الطبيعية، المدرسة. 
كان إميل زولا زعيم الكتّاب الطبيعيين الفرنسيين. وقد اقترح أن تعالج القصة  باعتبارها مختبرًا يمكن الكشف فيه عن قوانين السلوك الإنساني. وكان أميل  قد ابتكر روائع الوصف والنقد الاجتماعي في سلسلته المكونة من 20 رواية تحت  اسم روجون ـ ماكار (1871 - 1893م). وقد سميت الروايات باسم الأسرة التي  كانت تحتل مركزًا مهمًا في تلك القصص. 
وتعاون كل من الأخوين إدموند وجولز دو كونكور على كتابة جرميني لاسيرتو  (1864م)، وهي رواية كئيبة عن فتاة خادمة غاصت في حياة الرذيلة. ولكن هذين  الأخوين عرفا أكثر بسبب مؤلفهما جورنال الذي سجلا فيه الحياة الأدبية  والاجتماعية في باريس في الفترة مابين عامي 1851 و1896م. 
أما هنري بيك فكان أشهر كتاب المسرحيات الطبيعية. وكانت روايته النسور (1882م) اكتشافًا مريرًا للخلق الإنساني القاسي. 
ولم يتوقف دور هيبوليت أدولف تين عند حدود النقد الأدبي، بل كان أيضًا في  مقدمة أولئك الكتّاب. وكان تين قد وضع رؤيا أدبية يمكن تلخيصها في: العنصر  الإنساني، والبيئة، واللحظة. أما العنصر الإنساني فإنه يشير إلى وراثة  المؤلف، وأما البيئة فإنها بيئة المؤلف، وأما اللحظة فإنها تمثل حالة  التقاليد الفنية التي عمل فيها المؤلف. ووفقًا لنظرية تين فإن هذه العوامل  الثلاثة تحكم الإبداع الأدبي.   الرمزية 
كانت الرمزية الفرنسية حركة أدبية ظهرت في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر  الميلادي. واستعمل هذا المصطلح أيضًا للدلالة على عدد من الكتاب الفرنسيين  الذين لا ينتمون إلى هذه الحركة بعينها. انظر: الرمزية. 
وكان أهم شخصيات الحركة الرمزية هم الشعراء شارل بودلير، وستيفان ملارميه،  وبول فيرلين، وآرثر رامبو. وكان هؤلاء يريدون أن يحرروا تقنيات الشعر من  الأساليب التقليدية لإيجاد تراكيب من الشعر تتمتع بحرية أكبر. وكان هؤلاء  الرمزيون يرون أن الشعر يجب أن يأتي بمعانٍ جديدة من خلال الانطباعات  والإيحاءات والمشاعر بدلاً من وصف حقائق موضوعية. ويلاحظ أن كثيرًا من شعر  هؤلاء الرمزيين شخصي يكتنفه الغموض. 
كان شارل بودلير هو السابق للرمزية. وكان ديوانه أزهار الشر (1875م) مجموعة  من نحو 100 قصيدة. ويعكس هذا الانتاج الأدبي رؤيا بودلير الكئيبة عن  الإنسانية وشرورها. ولكنه قال مع ذلك بأن للإنسانية قدرتها على إبداع  الجمال الشعري. 
أما ستيفان ملارميه فقد كان أول شاعر رمزي مشهور. وكان يأمل في أن تتمكن  اللغة الشعرية من بلوغ الحقيقة المطلقة. وهناك صعوبة في فهم أعماله الأدبية  بسبب تراكيبها غير العادية وكلماتها العلمية المحضة واستعاراته الفضفاضة  ومادة موضوعاته المعنوية. وتعتبر قصيدة بعد ظهر فون (1876م)، أحد آلهة  الحقول والقطعان في الأساطير الرومانية القديمة؛ أكثر قصائده الشعرية شهرة. 
ألف بول فيرلين شعرًا غنائيًا لطيفًا أنيقًا موسيقيًا. وقد حاول في ديوانه  أغان بلا كلمات (1874م) أن يصوِّر إحساسًا بالموسيقى في شعره. 
وكان آرثر رامبو صبيًا عبقريًا، نظم شعرًا غاية في الأصالة وهو في السادسة  عشر من عمره. وعندما بلغ التاسعة عشر ألف رامبو موسم في الجحيم (1873م)  وكان هذا العمل مجموعة من النثر والشعر تتناول سيرته الذاتية، وكانت تصف  تجاربه النفسية المعذبة. 
لم يكن هناك من الروائيين أو كتاب المسرحيات من يضارع الشعراء. مع ذلك، فإن  المسرحيات الرمزية الحالمة التي ألفها موريس ميترلينك قد جذبت بعض  الانتباه. وكان ميترلينك مؤلفًا بلجيكيًا، ولكنه كان يكتب باللغة الفرنسية.   القرن العشرون
الأساتذة الأربعة 
في خلال السنوات الأولى من القرن العشرين سيطر أربعة من المؤلفين على الأدب  الفرنسي. وكان هؤلاء هم بول كلوديل، وأندريه جيد، وبول فاليري، ومارسيل  بروست. وقد وُلِد كل هؤلاء حوالي عام 1870م، كما أنهم جميعًا مروا بمرحلة  الرمزية في حياتهم الأدبية الأولى. وعندما حل عام 1920م كان كل منهم قد  اعترف به أستاذ للأدب الفرنسي. 
كتب كلوديل في المسرحية والشعر والنقد والتعليقات الدينية، تلك التعليقات  التي عكست معتقداته الكاثوليكية القوية. وقد امتلأ شعر كلوديل بالاستعارات  الجسورة والعواطف العنيفة والمحسّنات اللغوية. إلا أن أحسن أعماله الأدبية  هي مسرحياته الدينية وخاصة تحطيم القمر التي كتبها عام (1906م)؛ والأنباء  التي حُملت إلى ماري (1912م). 
أما جِيدْ فقد كان الروائي الذي كثر حوله الجدل بسبب أفكاره المتطرفة عن  الدين والأخلاق. وكانت قصص جيد قد وجدت ثناءً واستحسانًا لأسلوبها وعمقها  في علم النفس وهي تسبر أغوار النفوس عند إبراز شخصياتها. وفي عام 1909م  ساعد في تأسيس مجلة المراجعة الفرنسية الجديدة وهي من أشهر المجلات الأدبية  الفرنسية التي ظهرت في أوائل القرن العشرين الميلادي. 
وربما كان بروست هو أشهر الروائيين الفرنسيين منذ ظهور بلزاك، وكانت روايته  التي تتعلق بسيرة حياته الذاتية قد ظهرت بعنوان ذكريات أشياء غابرة وقد  نشرت في سبعة أجزاء بدءًا من عام 1913 وحتى عام 1927م. والرواية في حد  ذاتها عمل شعري ذاتي للغاية، إضافة إلى أنه دراسة لمَّاحة للأخلاق  الاجتماعية وسيكولوجية الشخصية. 
ونظم فاليري شعرًا يظهر تأثير التقاليد العقلانية في الأدب الفرنسي. وكان  يؤكّد وجوب كبح العاطفة والصيغ الكلاسيكية في شعره. ومن بين أعماله المهمة  قصيدته الطويلة القَدَر الصغير (1917م) والقصائد العاطفية التي جمعت في  الرُّقى (1922م). وكان فاليري مع ذلك من أبرز نقاد الأدب.   السِّريالية 
السريالية حركة أسستها جماعة من الكتّاب والفنانين في باريس عام 1924م.  وكانت هذه الحركة تريد أن تحدث ثورة في المجتمع. وكان أعضاؤها يستكشفون  عمليات الفكر اللاواعي وخاصة الأحلام التي كانوا يعتقدون بأنها ستثمر  الحقيقة في النهاية. انظر: السريالية. وكان الشاعر غييوم أبولينيير مؤثرا  رئيسيًا في السريالية. وكان ديوانه الكولز (1913م) مجموعة من القصائد  العاطفية الجميلة التي رفعت من شأن الخيال. وكان أندريه بريتون صاحب  النظريات الرئيسي وقائد السرياليين. وكان أبرز الشعراء هم رينيه شار، وبول  بولارد، ولويس أراجون. ورغم كل هذا فإن ثلاثتهم قد نظموا أحسن أشعارهم بعد  أن تركوا الحركة في أواخر الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين. وكانت أهم  موضوعاتهم التي طرقوها هي الحب والوطنية.   الوجودية  الوجودية فلسفة أثرت تأثيرًا قويًا في الأدب  الفرنسي بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939 - 1945م). وأصبح جان بول سارتر  الكاتب الوجودي الأول، مشهورًا لتأليفه بعض المسرحيات مثل: لا مخرج  (1944م)، و أيد قذرة (1948م) إضافة إلى بعض الكتابات الأخرى في الفلسفة  والنقد. وقد عنيت كتاباته بالموضوعات الأخلاقية والسياسية خاصة مشكلات  الحرية والالتزام. واستطاعت سيمون دو بوفوار أن تحبب الأفكار الوجودية في  أعمالها الأدبية مثل من أجل أخلاقيات الغموض (1947م). ولم يكن ألبير كامو  وجوديًا بالمعنى الدقيق، ولكنه كان مثل سارتر في أنه أخذ يستكشف المشكلات  الأخلاقية في عدة أعمال أدبية بما في ذلك الروايات التي ألفها وهي: الغريب  (1942م)؛ الطاعون (1947م)، وفي مقالته الطويلة أسطورة سيزيف (1942م).  
المسرحية الفرنسية في أواسط القرن العشرين. أسهم عدد من الروائيين والشعراء  الفرنسيين في تأليف مسرحيات فرنسية في أواسط القرن العشرين بما في ذلك  سارتر وكامو. وكان من بين كتاب المسرحيات البارزين جان أنوي، وجان جيرودو،  وجان كوكتو. وأخذ أنوي في الكشف عن الخداع والحقيقة، والفرد ضد المجتمع،  وطبيعة الواجب. وكان كثيرًا ما يعمد إلى استخدام بعض الموضوعات الأسطورية  والتاريخية في كتاباته. وكانت كتابات جيرودو فضفاضة ساخرة وبأسلوب يتسم  بالصنعة. وكانت أهم مسرحياته المعروفة تبحث في طبيعة الحب أو تحتج على  الحروب والطمع. وعرف كوكتو بمواضيعه الجامحة الخيال، والأسطورية.   الأدب الفرنسي الحديث 
منذ الخمسينيات والستينيات من القرن العشرين أضحى هناك تطوران رئيسيان في  الأدب الفرنسي. أما التطوّر الأول فكان في ظهور مسرح اللامعقول. وقد دأب  كتاب المسرحية في هذه الحركة على محاولة إظهار ما يعتقدون أنه طبيعة الحياة  التي هي بالضرورة لا معنى لها. وكان صمويل بيكيت الأيرلندي وأوجين يونسكو  الروماني زعيمي حركة اللامعقول وكان كلاهما يكتب بالفرنسية كما كانت  أعمالهما المهمة قد ظهرت في مسارح باريس. 
أما التطور الرئيسي الثاني فقد كان الرواية الجديدة. وكان من أهم من يمثل  هذا التطور ألين رُوبْ-جِرِيليهْ، وميشيل بوتور، وناتالي ساروت، وكلود  سيمون. وقد ابتعد هؤلاء الكتاب عن الأفكار التقليدية للرواية مثل سرد القصة  الواقعي والعقد. وبدلاً من ذلك فقد كانت قصصهم تركز على وصف الأحداث  والأشياء كما رأتها شخصيات القصة. 
وفي سبعينيات القرن العشرين ظهرت حركة نسوية في محيط الأدب الفرنسي. فقد  وجه عدد من النقاد معظمهم من النساء أنظارهن إلى كاتبات الأجيال الماضية.  وإضافة إلى ذلك فإنهن أخذن في تحليل شخصية المرأة كما ظهرت في القصص مع  توضيح اهتمامات النساء في الأدب الحديث. وكانت مارجريت دوراس وهيلين سكسوس  من أبرز وأهم الأديبات الفرنسيات في نهاية القرن العشرين. 
تابع*

----------


## mohamed73

**  * الفرنسيون الحاصلون على جائزة نوبل في الأدب*  * الكتاب التالون من الفرنسيين أو الكاتبين بالفرنسية فازوا بجائزة نوبل في الأدب:*  *     * 1901 - Sully Prudhomme (The first Nobel Prize in literature)* *     * 1904 - Frédéric Mistral (wrote in Occitan)* *     * 1911 - Maurice Maeterlinck (Belgian)* *     * 1915 - Romain Rolland* *     * 1921 - أناتول فرانس* *     * 1927 - Henri Bergson* *     * 1937 - Roger Martin du Gard* *     * 1947 - أندريه جيد* *     * 1952 - François Mauriac* *     * 1957 - ألبير كامو* *     * 1960 - Saint-John Perse* *     * 1964 - جان-پول سارتر (declined the prize)* *     * 1969 - صمويل بكبت (Irish, wrote in English and French)* *     * 1985 - Claude Simon* *     * 2000 - Gao Xingjian (يكتب بالصينية)* *     * 2008 - J.M.G. Le Clézio*   * الجوائز الأدبية الفرنسية*  *     * Grand Prix de Littérature Policière - created in 1948, for crime and detective fiction.* *     * Grand Prix du roman de l'Académie française - created 1918.* *     * Prix Décembre - created in 1989.* *     * Prix Femina - created 1904, decided each year by an exclusively  female jury, although the authors of the winning works do not have to be  women.* *     * Prix Goncourt - created 1903, given to the author of "the best and most imaginative prose work of the year".* *     * Prix Goncourt des Lycéens - created in 1987.* *     * Prix Littéraire Valery Larbaud - created in 1957.* *     * Prix Médicis - created 1958, awarded to an author whose "fame does not yet match their talent."* *     * Prix Renaudot - created in 1926.* *     * Prix Tour-Apollo Award - 1972-1990, given to the best science fiction novel published in French during the preceding year.* *     * Prix des Deux Magots - created in 1933.*   * قائمة مختارة من كلاسيكيات الأدب الفرنسي* * الرواية*  *     * العصور الوسطى* *           o مجهول - La Chanson de Roland (The Song of Roland)* *           o Chrétien de Troyes - Yvain ou le Chevalier au Lion (Yvain,  the Knight of the Lion), Lancelot, ou le Chevalier à la charrette  (Lancelot, the Knight of the Cart)* *           o various - Tristan et Iseult (Tristan and Iseult)* *           o مجهول - Lancelot-Graal (Lancelot-Grail), also known as the prose Lancelot or the Vulgate Cycle* *           o Guillaume de Lorris and Jean de Meung - Roman de la Rose ("Romance of the Rose")*  *     * القرن 16* *           o François Rabelais - Pantagruel, Gargantua*  *     * 17th century* *           o Madame de Lafayette - La Princesse de Clèves*  *     * 18th century* *           o Abbé Prévost - Manon Lescaut* *           o Voltaire - Candide* *           o Jean-Jacques Rousseau - Julie, ou la nouvelle Héloïse* *           o Denis Diderot - Jacques le fataliste (Jacques the Fatalist)* *           o Pierre Choderlos de Laclos - Les Liaisons dangereuses*  *     * 19th century* *           o François-René de Chateaubriand - Atala, René* *           o Benjamin Constant - Adolphe* *           o Stendhal - Le Rouge et le Noir (The Red and the Black), La Chartreuse de Parme (The Charterhouse of Parma)* *           o اونوريه ده بلزاك - La Comédie humaine ("The Human Comedy", a  novel cycle which includes Père Goriot, Lost Illusions, and Eugénie  Grandet)* *           o ألكسندر دوما - كونت دي مونت كريستو, The Three Musketeers* *           o Victor Hugo - Notre Dame de Paris (The Hunchback of Notre Dame), Les Misérables* *           o Théophile Gautier - Mademoiselle de Maupin* *           o گوستاڤ فلوبير - مدام بوڤاري, Salammbô, L'&#201;ducation sentimentale (Sentimental Education)* *           o Edmond and Jules de Goncourt - Germinie Lacerteux* *           o Guy de Maupassant - Bel Ami, La Parure (The Necklace), other short stories* *           o &#201;mile Zola - Thérèse Raquin, Les Rougon-Macquart (a  novel cycle which includes L'Assommoir, Nana and Germinal)*  *     * 20th century* *           o أندريه جيد - Les Faux-monnayeurs (The Counterfeiters), The Immoralist* *           o مارسل پروست - &#192; la recherche du temps perdu (In Search of Lost Time)* *           o André Breton - Nadja* *           o Louis-Ferdinand Céline - Voyage au bout de la nuit (Journey to the End of the Night)* *           o Colette - Gigi* *           o Jean Genet - Notre-Dame-des-Fleurs* *           o Albert Camus - L'&#201;tranger (The Stranger)* *           o Michel Butor - La Modification* *           o Marguerite Yourcenar - Mémoires d'Hadrien* *           o Alain Robbe-Grillet - Dans le labyrinthe* *           o Georges Perec - La vie mode d'emploi* *           o Robert Pinget - Passacaille* *           o Jean-Paul Sartre - L´&#194;ge de Raison (The Age of Reason*

----------


## mohamed73

*  الشعر 
    * François Villon - Les Testaments
    * Pierre de Ronsard, Joachim du Bellay and other poets of "La Pléiade" - poems
    * La Fontaine - The Fables
    * ڤيكتور هوگو - Les Contemplations
    * ألفونس ده لامارتين - Méditations poétiques
    * شارل بودلير - Les Fleurs du mal
    * Paul Verlaine - Jadis et naguère
    * Arthur Rimbaud - Une Saison en Enfer
    * Stéphane Mallarmé - Un coup de dés jamais n'abolira le hasard ("A Throw of the Dice Will Never Abolish Chance")
    * Guillaume Apollinaire - Alcools
    * Francis Ponge
    * Raymond Queneau   المسرح 
    * Pierre Corneille - Le Cid, Horace
    * موليير - Tartuffe, The Misanthrope, Dom Juan, L'Avare (The Miser),  Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme, L'Ecole des femmes (The School for Wives)
    * جان راسين - Phèdre, Andromaque
    * Marivaux - Jeu de l'amour et du hasard
    * بومارشيه - Le Barbier de Séville (The Barber of Seville), La Folle  journée, ou Le Mariage de Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro)
    * Edmond Rostand - Cyrano de Bergerac
    * Jean Giraudoux - The Trojan War Will Not Take Place
    * Jean Anouilh - Becket, Antigone
    * Jean-Paul Sartre - No Exit
    * صمويل بكت - Waiting for Godot, Endgame
    * اوجين يونسكو - The Bald Soprano, Rhinoceros
    * Jean Genet - The Maids, The Blacks   غير الروائي 
    * Michel de Montaigne - The Essays
    * بليز پاسكال - Les Pensées
    * François de La Rochefoucauld - The Maxims
    * Jean-Jacques Rousseau - Discourse on the Arts and Sciences, The Social Contract, Les Confessions
    * فرانسوا-رينيه ده شاتوبريان - Genius of Christianity, Memoirs from Beyond Grave
    * ألكسيس ده توكڤيل - الديمقراطية في أمريكا
    * Jules Michelet - Histoire de France, La Sorcière
    * ألبير كامو - The Myth of Sisyphus
    * جان پول سارتر - Existentialism is a Humanism, Being and Nothingness   النقد الأدبي 
    * Nicolas Boileau
    * Charles-Augustin Sainte-Beuve
    * Hippolyte Taine
    * Jacques Lacan
    * Paul Bénichou
    * Roland Barthes
    * Jean-François Lyotard
    * جاك دريدا
    * Julia Kristeva   الشعر
المقال الرئيسي: الشعر الفرنسي 
    * Parnassian
    * رومانسية
    * رمزية (فنون)
    * سريالية   طالع أيضاً 
    * الثقافة الفرنسية
    * الفن الفرنسي
    * قائمة كتاب اللغة الفرنسية
    * قائمة شعراء اللغة الفرنسية
    * French science fiction
    * Fantastique   وصلات خارجية
#
# Littérature francophone virtuelle (ClicNet) online texts
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
# Athena Textes Français online texts
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
# ABU online texts
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
# French Literature at Digital Librarian
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
# French literature on Commons
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
# Jean-Michel Maulpoix & Co.: Modern and contemporary french literature site
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 maintained by prominent French poet Jean-Michel Maulpoix   
منقول للفائدة  تحياتي للجميع*

----------

